# Hole.zip Virus



## T0nyc (Jun 24, 2008)

Good morning or after noon 

i have the same problem as these person http://www.techsupportforum.com/f139/about-hole-zip-virus-176897.html

yesterday when i was checking my "Windows Task Manager" i saw some strange "names" that i didn't see the day before yesterday.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Empty.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Blank.doc
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Zero.txt (two of this one appear on the task manager)
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Hole.zip (two of this one appear on the task manager)
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Unoccupied.reg (two of this one appear on the task manager)
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cftmons.exe


this computer is used by my sons maybe one of them downloaded something that caused this to happen.

Please Can Someone Help Me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

The reply in the other thread with the same symptoms says it looks like a W32/Brontok-CJ infection. Please follow *these instructions* (5 pages) and post the requested logs in a new thread *here*.


----------



## T0nyc (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi.

I having some problems with steps 1 and 2.

1- i went to *Start > Control Panel > Add / Remove Programs* but it won't let me open the " Add / Remove Programs " window...it opens but after a few seconds it closes by its self.

2- in the ActiveScan page were its "downloading" it won't move from there...i waited around 2 hours for it to do something but it stays there.
that's normal or i did something wrong?

please help me!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're having trouble with any of the steps, leave them and move onto the next. The analyst helping you in your new thread will be able to help you with any of the steps you miss. Just post as many of the requested logs as possible.


----------

